# dont know where 2 start? please help!



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

After years of complaining about living in the uk, we have decided to make the move to spain and we fancy Alicante. I will be taking my wife and 2 little boys (ages 2 and 3 yrs)
I intend on keeping my job offshore in the north sea and travelling fortnightly to aberdeen.2 weeks on/off rotation. (it currently takes 4 hrs on the train and an overnight stay for me to travel from my house in northumberland anyway, so that doesnt seem to be a problem) My main concern is schooling for our 2 young boys. Do we go spanish school or british?Are the schools exspencive? Is it that easy,once you find somewhere to rent for a year to just fly out and start a new life in the sun? I dont have a house to sell and have no ties in uk. we want to move early in 2010..maybe as early as febuary. Anyone with any help/advise would be very much appreciated. Thank you and look forward to chatting. Garry


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> After years of complaining about living in the uk, we have decided to make the move to spain and we fancy Alicante. I will be taking my wife and 2 little boys (ages 2 and 3 yrs)
> I intend on keeping my job offshore in the north sea and travelling fortnightly to aberdeen.2 weeks on/off rotation. (it currently takes 4 hrs on the train and an overnight stay for me to travel from my house in northumberland anyway, so that doesnt seem to be a problem) My main concern is schooling for our 2 young boys. Do we go spanish school or british?Are the schools exspencive? Is it that easy,once you find somewhere to rent for a year to just fly out and start a new life in the sun? I dont have a house to sell and have no ties in uk. we want to move early in 2010..maybe as early as febuary. Anyone with any help/advise would be very much appreciated. Thank you and look forward to chatting. Garry


Hi Garry and welcome.

If you have an income and can keep your job then thats a good start! unemployment here is very bad so its one less thing for you to worry about ! 

If you are an EU citizen then yes, it simple, you can fly over and start living here in Spain BUT there are things you need to do when you get here to put yourself on the radar and let the authorities know you are here!

This includes obtaining NIE numbers which you will find information on if you look at the "stickies" on the top of the forum page.

Residencia cards as such dont exist anymore - but you need to register at the local Town Hall for the Residence Certificate - pretty easy to do.

Once you have an address you will need to register for the PADRON - again its pretty simple but a must !

Health care is free to residents but you need to be paying into the social security system to be eligible ... given your job wont be in Spain you may have to look at alternatives like Private Health care which are abundant here! Im no expert but even though you arent working in Spain, your income is coming here so Im sure there are some tax issues to consider ..... Im sure one of our more expert forum members will put you right on that one! 

If you are residents then your children can go to Spanish state schools and at their age it will probably be a brilliant opportunity for them! they will be bi lingual before you know it!  English speaking Private Schools are an option, and most people consider these particularly for older children who would find the transition a little bit too difficult - but they can be expensive - I believe on of the local schools here charges between 1500-1700 euros per term per child for that age group.

There are lots of people who use the forum regularly who have children (mine are grown up!), have tax experience and know the system better than me .... so Im sure many more replies will follow!

Take care
Sue lane::ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> After years of complaining about living in the uk, we have decided to make the move to spain and we fancy Alicante. I will be taking my wife and 2 little boys (ages 2 and 3 yrs)
> I intend on keeping my job offshore in the north sea and travelling fortnightly to aberdeen.2 weeks on/off rotation. (it currently takes 4 hrs on the train and an overnight stay for me to travel from my house in northumberland anyway, so that doesnt seem to be a problem) My main concern is schooling for our 2 young boys. Do we go spanish school or british?Are the schools exspencive? Is it that easy,once you find somewhere to rent for a year to just fly out and start a new life in the sun? I dont have a house to sell and have no ties in uk. we want to move early in 2010..maybe as early as febuary. Anyone with any help/advise would be very much appreciated. Thank you and look forward to chatting. Garry


go the spanish school route definitely!

it also shouldn't be too hard to find somewhere to rent long term - & in your situation it really is that easy - you could be here in a matter of weeks if you really wanted to!

I know a few families with the OH working on rigs or the oilfields elsewhere - they pay tax & NI in the UK so are not entitled to free healthcare here - but private medical insurance isn't so very expensive


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*fast reply*

Thank you sue for the fast reply. 
some really good info there already.
Were really exited and want to get organised early. 
I havnt really considered tax issues actually. dont even know if i would have to get my wages put in a spanish account or keep my uk bank? Dont even know what tax i pay if i live in spain? I guess i dont pay any uk tax or nat ins...??help??
Spanish school sounds good....id love my boys to have that opportunity. but 1500-1700 euro per term each!!! wow..that seems exspencive to me! a "TERM" is 3 months ish..? yes? I dont know how someone on an average wage could afford that. (my wife would be better at that sort of stuff) 
Thanks again sue
I really want this to happen and let nothing stop us!! Where do you live now? and do you have any regrets?

Garry and welcome.

If you have an income and can keep your job then thats a good start! unemployment here is very bad so its one less thing for you to worry about ! 

If you are an EU citizen then yes, it simple, you can fly over and start living here in Spain BUT there are things you need to do when you get here to put yourself on the radar and let the authorities know you are here!

This includes obtaining NIE numbers which you will find information on if you look at the "stickies" on the top of the forum page.

Residencia cards as such dont exist anymore - but you need to register at the local Town Hall for the Residence Certificate - pretty easy to do.

Once you have an address you will need to register for the PADRON - again its pretty simple but a must !

Health care is free to residents but you need to be paying into the social security system to be eligible ... given your job wont be in Spain you may have to look at alternatives like Private Health care which are abundant here! Im no expert but even though you arent working in Spain, your income is coming here so Im sure there are some tax issues to consider ..... Im sure one of our more expert forum members will put you right on that one! 

If you are residents then your children can go to Spanish state schools and at their age it will probably be a brilliant opportunity for them! they will be bi lingual before you know it!  English speaking Private Schools are an option, and most people consider these particularly for older children who would find the transition a little bit too difficult - but they can be expensive - I believe on of the local schools here charges between 1500-1700 euros per term per child for that age group.

There are lots of people who use the forum regularly who have children (mine are grown up!), have tax experience and know the system better than me .... so Im sure many more replies will follow!

Take care
Sue lane::ranger:[/QUOTE]


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> Thank you sue for the fast reply.
> some really good info there already.
> Were really exited and want to get organised early.
> I havnt really considered tax issues actually. dont even know if i would have to get my wages put in a spanish account or keep my uk bank? Dont even know what tax i pay if i live in spain? I guess i dont pay any uk tax or nat ins...??help??
> ...


[/QUOTE]

spanish state school is free!

Sue meant the private 'International/British' schools

you do have to buy books & supplies though


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> Thank you sue for the fast reply.
> some really good info there already.
> Were really exited and want to get organised early.
> I havnt really considered tax issues actually. dont even know if i would have to get my wages put in a spanish account or keep my uk bank? Dont even know what tax i pay if i live in spain? I guess i dont pay any uk tax or nat ins...??help??
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Calm down Gary! sounds like you are having a bloomin heart attack there!  If they go to Spanish schools you dont pay !! its the private English schools where you would pay fees! so they could go to local schools and learn another language ..... which again at their age can only be a positive thing?

I have been here 5 years, currently live in Estepona (Costa del Sol) and love it there. I work full time but consider myself very lucky! even when things were good here jobs wise it isnt easy to make a living and fit in and do everything else at the same time But I would not go back to the UK ... and consider this my home now - so I work hard to make it work. I suppose the regret if you can call it that is that I dont have many proper friends here ... lots of people we know - but the same level of friendship I used to have seems harder to find. But maybe thats just me! lol 

Anyway breath in, count to ten and take your time! you will have a lot to read and take in later today Im sure when our usual posters return! august is pretty quiet as its too hot to be in on the pc or people are on holiday themselves .

Sue lane:


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*thank you for the advise*

yes i think spanish is the way ahead. id love to give my boys the opportunity.
But im now a little worried about the price of the schools? I cant do the maths exactly per term in total for my 2 boys until i find a school and the exact price.
But it does seem exspencive. Or not?? dont know where to start looking for the right school either? anyone else living in alicante with young kids out there who could advise me??????



xabiachica said:


> go the spanish school route definitely!
> 
> it also shouldn't be too hard to find somewhere to rent long term - & in your situation it really is that easy - you could be here in a matter of weeks if you really wanted to!
> 
> I know a few families with the OH working on rigs or the oilfields elsewhere - they pay tax & NI in the UK so are not entitled to free healthcare here - but private medical insurance isn't so very expensive


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

International schools for younger children are around 1500€ a term, pluse books, uniforms, pe kit etc

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

At 2 and 3 years old, your kids I am sure would be better off in Spanish state schools, mine is 4, was born here and is more Spanish than anything. Am sure someone on the forum who lives in the area or knows the area, will be able to advise you with specific details.


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks jo. I dont mean to be stupid, but by intnl schools you mean sending my boys to a spanish school? 
They are ages 2yrs and 3 yrs and spanish school is the way ahead i think. 
Also a term is 3 months yes??? not sure if thats right? 
My wife isnt here at minute so cant ask her lol
On the basis of my paying 1500 euro per term for each of my boys..can you work out for me what i expect to pay per year in total for them. thanks but im sat here trying to do the maths and cant get to grips with it....thank you again


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Helpppp!!*

thanks caz, can you work out for me roughly what ill pay per year in total for my 2 boys if it were 1500 euro per term each?? thanks loads....



Caz.I said:


> At 2 and 3 years old, your kids I am sure would be better off in Spanish state schools, mine is 4, was born here and is more Spanish than anything. Am sure someone on the forum who lives in the area or knows the area, will be able to advise you with specific details.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> Thanks jo. I dont mean to be stupid, but by intnl schools you mean sending my boys to a spanish school?
> They are ages 2yrs and 3 yrs and spanish school is the way ahead i think.
> Also a term is 3 months yes??? not sure if thats right?
> My wife isnt here at minute so cant ask her lol
> On the basis of my paying 1500 euro per term for each of my boys..can you work out for me what i expect to pay per year in total for them. thanks but im sat here trying to do the maths and cant get to grips with it....thank you again


International schools are private schools - more often than not with a british curriculum & taught in English

if you wanted to send them to International school that would come to about 9000 euros a year total - plus uniform etc etc


spanish state schools are FREE! - just like in England - everything taught in Spanish though, obviously!


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

oh right!!! 
thank you very much.

So your saying if i move out to alcudia and get my 2 boys a place in a spanish school. it wont cost a penny(or next to nothing anyway) I wonder what the chances are of having other english kids in these schools?
What i need to find out is...what is best for them??? spanish school or british?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> oh right!!!
> thank you very much.
> 
> So your saying if i move out to alcudia and get my 2 boys a place in a spanish school. it wont cost a penny(or next to nothing anyway) I wonder what the chances are of having other english kids in these schools?
> What i need to find out is...what is best for them??? spanish school or british?


I believe that there are a number of Brits in that area, so a fairly good chance of there being other English kids in the schools - not necessarily a good thing anyway

where we are there a lot of Brits - although less day by day - and therefore quite a lot of English kids in the schools - no problem for us or our kids - though sometimes we wish we were somewhere more 'spanish'

children the age of your two will pick up the language really quickly - & in my opinion spanish school would be best for them, if only for the opportunity to grow up bilingual

they are also young enough that if it didn't work out & you went back to the UK it would make not a jot of difference to them

bear in mind though that 'officially' they don't start school until they are 6 here, although most primary schools have an infant school attached where they usually start at about 2.5 years


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*lol..yes nearly a heart attack*

THANKS SUE
Ive took a deep breath. everyone says "oh yes its so easy" but there seems so much to think about.
I dont think i could afford to put my boys in a private school. So as long as putting them in a spanish school isnt the "wrong" thing to do, thats what i think we will do.(if you know what i mean)
Yes, i agree with you about them learning a new language and it being a positive thing.
Estepona!! very nice. We have been going to the costa del sol, mostly in the marbella area every yr somtimes twice a year for the last 5 yrs. i love the costa del sol. However we have decided on Alicante for a year at least, to see what its like. We will be going over shortly to look at schools and long term rental property.
We cant wait!! 
im surprised you havnt found any "proper" friends but i know what you mean.
I was in the army for 8 years and had some great friends, since i left 6 years ago i havnt really found friends like i had in the army!!
Thnaks for your help on here


Calm down Gary! sounds like you are having a bloomin heart attack there!  If they go to Spanish schools you dont pay !! its the private English schools where you would pay fees! so they could go to local schools and learn another language ..... which again at their age can only be a positive thing?

I have been here 5 years, currently live in Estepona (Costa del Sol) and love it there. I work full time but consider myself very lucky! even when things were good here jobs wise it isnt easy to make a living and fit in and do everything else at the same time But I would not go back to the UK ... and consider this my home now - so I work hard to make it work. I suppose the regret if you can call it that is that I dont have many proper friends here ... lots of people we know - but the same level of friendship I used to have seems harder to find. But maybe thats just me! lol 

Anyway breath in, count to ten and take your time! you will have a lot to read and take in later today Im sure when our usual posters return! august is pretty quiet as its too hot to be in on the pc or people are on holiday themselves .

Sue lane:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> THANKS SUE
> Ive took a deep breath. everyone says "oh yes its so easy" but there seems so much to think about.
> I dont think i could afford to put my boys in a private school. So as long as putting them in a spanish school isnt the "wrong" thing to do, thats what i think we will do.(if you know what i mean)
> Yes, i agree with you about them learning a new language and it being a positive thing.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Gary ..... you are obviously putting a lot of thought into your childrens future which is brilliant! Im sure once they are here and start mixing with both Spanish and English kids you will see how quickly they seem to pick up the language .... and once they get to school Im sure there will be no stopping them...we have English friends whose kids are all now bi lingual at 6,7 and 8 years old ... and Im sure some even younger and they all went to Spanish state schools ...

Enjoy your research, and your eventual trip over here! Sue


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Again...thanks for all the help.*

spanish school definatly seems like the way ahead...ive made my mind up i think.
Where abouts are you in spain? 
I need to do a bit more research on alicante and definatly go over for a visit to see for myself before i commit.




xabiachica said:


> I believe that there are a number of Brits in that area, so a fairly good chance of there being other English kids in the schools - not necessarily a good thing anyway
> 
> where we are there a lot of Brits - although less day by day - and therefore quite a lot of English kids in the schools - no problem for us or our kids - though sometimes we wish we were somewhere more 'spanish'
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkM (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spain*

Hi Gaz.

From an income and tax perspective please bear in mind that if you are in any one country for more than 6 months or 183 days per tax year (each country has different dates) then that is where the income tax has to be declared and paid.

You mention '2 weeks on/off' so we are right on the cusp of, perhaps, having to break tax residency in the Uk and register in Spain. Initially, I think you simply need to get here and then take a look at how the work timetable pans out.

Rent initially, even if it is your thought to purchase at some point. The prices for rent and buying are good but these will not change overnight; the property market is in a deep recession and this will continue for a good while yet, perhaps for a couple of years or more in my humble opinion.

I cannot comment re schools but it is possible (or even probable) that your tax position may have an impact on the choice. You may then have to elect for a private school. If this cost is €1500 per term and we have 2 kids x 3 terms then that is €9,000 or £8,000 today. 

Take your time Gaz and put the research in! snip/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> spanish school definatly seems like the way ahead...ive made my mind up i think.
> Where abouts are you in spain?
> I need to do a bit more research on alicante and definatly go over for a visit to see for myself before i commit.


Javea's about halfway between Alicante & Valencia


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> International schools are private schools - more often than not with a british curriculum & taught in English
> 
> if you wanted to send them to International school that would come to about 9000 euros a year total - plus uniform etc etc
> 
> ...



Sorry, I didnt explain it very well! Its too hot to think today... well thats my excuse!!! 

Its widely thought that the younger your children are then the better and more sensible it is to put them into state school (no fees). They'll learn to speak fluent Spanish pretty fast and will intergrate. I would imagine you'd be hard pushed to find a state school without British kids in it, so I wouldnt worry about that!!

Mine are in an international school purely because they were 11 and 13 when we came here, if they'd been younger, then they'd have gone to state school without a doubt, hey, we could have afforded to eat then LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RoseFP

why would where he pays tax have an impact upon schooling?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Rose FP said:


> Hi Gaz.
> 
> From an income and tax perspective please bear in mind that if you are in any one country for more than 6 months or 183 days per tax year (each country has different dates) then that is where the income tax has to be declared and paid.
> 
> ...


If you are resident in Spain your children can go to state school ... I have friends who did not work (did not have to) so did not pay into the tax system here but their children went to state schools no problem. Sue :ranger:


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*i cant keep up with all the replys!! lol its great!!*

well i would definatly be spending more than 183 days per tax year in spain rather than uk.
does that mean i wont pay uk tax or nat ins, but i will pay the spanish equivilent??
I intend on long term rental for @ least a year. I shall have a look at thank you again to everyone for the help


Rose FP said:


> Hi Gaz.
> 
> From an income and tax perspective please bear in mind that if you are in any one country for more than 6 months or 183 days per tax year (each country has different dates) then that is where the income tax has to be declared and paid.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkM (Aug 5, 2009)

*Spain*



xabiachica said:


> RoseFP
> 
> why would where he pays tax have an impact upon schooling?


I am not sure that is does frankly. I raised it as a something to clarify as, as a Non Tax Resident in Spain, there could be some restriction. It's something for Gaz to confirm.


----------



## MarkM (Aug 5, 2009)

gaz967 said:


> well i would definatly be spending more than 183 days per tax year in spain rather than uk.
> does that mean i wont pay uk tax or nat ins, but i will pay the spanish equivilent??
> I intend on long term rental for @ least a year. I shall have a look at thank you again to everyone for the help


Yes, Gaz. The law says that the 183 days is the critical test as to where tax is paid. But, as I suggested, get here first and then see how the timetable works out. Spanish tax is always returned in arrears so, when you know that you need to deregister from the Uk to register in Spain, you will still be within the law.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rose FP said:


> I am not sure that is does frankly. I raised it as a something to clarify as, as a Non Tax Resident in Spain, there could be some restriction. It's something for Gaz to confirm.


I dont think it makes any difference whether you pay tax to Spain or not, if you live here it is a legal requirement to have your children educated!! My daughter went to state school for a while here and the question didnt even arise as to where we paid our taxes!! and my husband pays them in the UK where he works

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rose FP said:


> I am not sure that is does frankly. I raised it as a something to clarify as, as a Non Tax Resident in Spain, there could be some restriction. It's something for Gaz to confirm.


it absolutely doesn't - I have to admit I was a bit concerned that you said it probably does!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Gaz,

You really need to speak to your own company as there are very different rules from country to country regarding their employees' working abroad - take this as meaning that you will be in fact classed as a resident in Spain, but working for a (UK?) company albeit off shore.

There are different rules in the UK and in Spain for such cases and us mere mortals stand little chance of getting all the nitty gritty correct. If it's a UK based company, who has sent you abroad, albeit off shore, but you have left the UK and are resident in Spain, then I would imagine the Spanish tax office would have to tell you what your IRPF (declaration) liabilities are - but as said above regarding the nitty gritty, you are registered HERE or your are not registered here (by registered I mean, officially resident here) which you should be on day 184 anyway. Your company has a Spanish presence or your company does not have a Spanish presence, your company has taken on board that your are not resident in the UK and therefore does not apply PAYE... or it does still apply PAYE and you are into double taxation territory, if the Spanish say you should be declaring here, etc etc etc. Lots of second guessing.

First - establish your residency : where do you live??

Second - talk to the relevant tax authority : perhaps after talking to your employer and getting their view on it.

Third - In this world, unfortunately, you cannot go without paying tax other than within certain tax havens of which neither the UK or Spain belong. You can safely say it will be due in one country - thankfully, you will not be paying in both, but it's important to pay in the right one to avoid future headaches!

I believe you're in a specialist area - working off shore - for a UK company and living in Spain. I don't believe finding a GESTOR with the definitive knowledge is going to be easy. I do believe unfortunately gestores are not held accountable anywhere near enough for getting it wrong in Spain - and therefore a lot opinionate in specialist fields such as this, rather than admit they are not the best ones for the job. I would talk to your company who one assumes might have similar scenarios already in hand. Otherwise, find a GESTOR specialising in the sort of areas companies like Repsol use all the time. 

Good luck to you and your family!!

Tallulah.


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*thanks Tallulah*

some good advise there, thank you. 
ill ring my company up and see if there is anyone else on there books who reside elsewhere than uk.
thanks again




Tallulah said:


> Hi Gaz,
> 
> You really need to speak to your own company as there are very different rules from country to country regarding their employees' working abroad - take this as meaning that you will be in fact classed as a resident in Spain, but working for a (UK?) company albeit off shore.
> 
> ...


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Why don't you have a chat with some of your crew the next time you're offshore.

I used to live in Aberdeen for 10 years and although I didn't work in the oil business I knew quite a few guys that did. I know there are a lot of guys offshore already doing what you plan to so if you can find some of them they'll be able to help you.

From what i've heard they like the Alicante area because of closeness to the airport and because they know their schedules well in advance they can book their flights at the cheapest rates several months ahead.


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

*yes your right*

im due out to the rig tomoro mate,so thats what ill do. Ive got friends in singapore,thailand, and others. there must be one of the guys on my platform who lives abroard
cheers


lakelander said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Why don't you have a chat with some of your crew the next time you're offshore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

We came here 5 years ago with a 4 year old. she goes to local school. Last year she began to learn english although she is pretty good at it anyway but its taught formally from 8
I cannot praise the local school enough, the culture , the atmosphere, the teaching methods, the whole school life is totally fantastic.
she has a brilliant time and has never never ever said she did not want to go to school.
She is totally bi lingual, speaks spanish fluently.
We live in an area which has excellent facilites for kids, the clubs, groups etc are amazing. She goes to classical ballet classes which only cost about 40 euros for a whole year and that going twice a week. She went to gardening club for a while. There are annual swimming clubs once school stops in July and they last a month to teach swimming. Theres football, basketball, gym, judo, karate, and lots of things like craft classes
The lifestyle for children is wonderful and we could neve face a return to the UK as we feel she would miss out competely.
We live just outside town, about 3k, and every day she has a school bus to school and home, plus she has dinners everyday and that costs us just 75 euro a year!
Brill


----------



## gaz967 (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds great, we cant wait to get over and say bye to the UK.
Ill defo check out Pinoso.



Rosemary said:


> We came here 5 years ago with a 4 year old. she goes to local school. Last year she began to learn english although she is pretty good at it anyway but its taught formally from 8
> I cannot praise the local school enough, the culture , the atmosphere, the teaching methods, the whole school life is totally fantastic.
> she has a brilliant time and has never never ever said she did not want to go to school.
> She is totally bi lingual, speaks spanish fluently.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you haven't already done so, set up an offshore bank account. All major UK banks have off-shore arms, usually based in the Channel Islands, Isle of Man or Gibraltar. You can set up accounts for as little as £100 or 100 euros and can apply for debit and credit cards, loans/mortgages etc. as with 'normal' UK banksDon't be tempted by the likes of the Bank of Latvia!
You can hold accounts in these banks in euros and sterling. Having your accounts in this way means that the Spanish authorities can't interrfere with them in case of tax dispute, as has happened to someone I was talking to who was involved in a mistaken tax demand and had an embargo placed on his Spanish account.
Definitely rent. There are some bargains to be had at the current time.
Alicante seems to be a major centre for Brit expats which some people like, others loathe. If you haven't had experience of living abroad before it may be a good choice as you'll be among people who can help and advise.
Do look into tax structures here thoroughly. There is a commonly held view that where tax is concerned, the UK is the villain of the world with exorbitantly high tax rates. This is not entirely true and income tax isn't the only tax we are obliged to pay.
The key is to be informed and only then boldly go, as the saying is.


----------

